# Minecraft - Official release date set 11/11/11



## DeadLocked (Apr 7, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> We had a board meeting today, which felt relatively grown up and mature. We had it at a nice asian restaurant, and there was food, drinks and coffee. Carl held a nice presentation, showing the progress of the company, and we discussed and voted about various details on where to go and what to do. The most relevant parts for Minecraft is that we decided to bring in bug fixing into the development method in a more clear way so that people working customer support can add them as tasks for us, and that we finally set a release date for Minecraft.
> 
> It’s a bit tricky to really do a release for Minecraft as we keep updating it all the time. For one, the version we deem as the “full version” won’t be very different at all from what the game was like a week ago, and we’ll keep adding features after the release as well, so it’s really more of a milestone when we finally get rid of the Beta label, and some kind of goal for us to work towards. The plan is to be open with this and try to get people to cheer us on as much as possible, but to be open with the fact that the game won’t change much at the actual release day. (It’s more a progress up until that point)
> 
> ...


Source.


----------



## Ikki (Apr 7, 2011)

I'm so going to buy it when it's full.


----------



## Wizerzak (Apr 7, 2011)

Nice. Better buy it before then then, otherwise the price will rise.
@Ikki buy it now while it's cheaper, then get updated to full version for free.


----------



## DeadLocked (Apr 7, 2011)

Ikki said:
			
		

> I'm so going to buy it when it's full.


I recommend you buy it before it's full, it's still 75% of the full price.


----------



## Ikki (Apr 7, 2011)

I prefer to pay the full price. My PC can't run it right now anyway


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 7, 2011)

Great.

I suppose they're going to charge for significant updates or expansion packs after that date. Since I purchased it during Alpha, I have nothing to worry about, though.


----------



## Wizerzak (Apr 7, 2011)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> Great.
> 
> I suppose they're going to charge for significant updates or expansion packs after that date. Since I purchased it during Alpha, I have nothing to worry about, though.



probably not, they don't seem like the kind of company do do that.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Apr 7, 2011)

I'm so pirating the shit out of the full game....though I most likely will never play it.


----------



## iceissocold (Apr 7, 2011)

Nice. I wonder if the Lightning Bolts actually exist and aren't just some random particle effect. I want there to be a risk of a bolt striking a tree and setting fire to stuff.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Apr 7, 2011)

I thought Minecraft was already out for ages?


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Apr 7, 2011)

Vidboy10 said:
			
		

> I thought Minecraft was already out now?



Still in beta.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Apr 7, 2011)

That's the same as Skyrim.


----------



## Irock23 (Apr 7, 2011)

Vidboy10 said:
			
		

> I thought Minecraft was already out for ages?


It was, but this is the "full" release, it is currently in beta stages. Beta 1.4 to be exact.



My PC can't run it either, though it is a small netbook with like 1GB of RAM and not optimized for gaming...


----------



## Schlupi (Apr 7, 2011)

Cool. I hope they can release it (and fix all the bugs) by their goal date. 

Also, I = Alpha purchase = sweet free updates and expansions for me.


----------



## thaddius (Apr 7, 2011)

Remembrance day? Our vets would be proud.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Apr 7, 2011)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

> Vidboy10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's still technically "released".


----------



## MHx_scythe (Apr 7, 2011)

the first post was made at 11:11 pm lol


----------



## Bunie (Apr 7, 2011)

MHx_scythe said:
			
		

> the first post was made at 11:11 pm lol


Notch quits development on November 11th!? *Herberts voice* OH NOOOO~!






Srsly, i know notch won't release any new content after the beta. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ive always been excited to see the new stuff that comes with each update!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'll have to switch to Skyrim.


----------



## machomuu (Apr 7, 2011)

Vidboy10 said:
			
		

> TwinRetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's not an official release though, it's a beta release.


----------



## DeadLocked (Apr 7, 2011)

MHx_scythe said:
			
		

> the first post was made at 11:11 pm lol


XD epic
And I recently learned you can improve how the game runs by setting it to high priority in task manager.


----------



## CarbonX13 (Apr 8, 2011)

Lol, I forgot the game was still in beta. I'll probably buy it sooner or later.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Apr 8, 2011)

MHx_scythe said:
			
		

> the first post was made at 11:11 pm lol


For you, it was.
It's 6:11 for me.


----------



## purechaos996 (Apr 8, 2011)

Alpha buyers such as myself have got it made with this game 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Got it at the cheapest price, Get all the expansions, updates and potential DLC for free, and a all around EPIC game. Best purchase of my life.


----------



## Forstride (Apr 8, 2011)

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAH!  WEATHER IS FINALLY BEING ADDED!


----------



## machomuu (Apr 8, 2011)

TDWP FTW said:
			
		

> FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAH!  WEATHER IS FINALLY BEING ADDED!


Now if only The Sims 3 would follow suit...


----------



## lordrand11 (Apr 8, 2011)

purechaos996 said:
			
		

> Alpha buyers such as myself have got it made with this game
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Definitely can't agree with you any more than I already do. I abso-freaking-lutely love that game. It is definitely the best $20.74 I have ever spent on anything (with the exception of Pilotwings 64 standing tall right beside it).


----------



## Terminator02 (Apr 8, 2011)

DeadLocked said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Vigilante (Apr 8, 2011)

Isn't 11 a bad number:
Like the 9/11 coincidences:LINK
The Japan 9.0 earthquake and tsunami happened on March 11

Anything with 11 seems badluck so lets just hope nothing bad happens on that day.


----------



## machomuu (Apr 8, 2011)

Vigilante said:
			
		

> Isn't 11 a bad number:
> Like the 9/11 coincidences:LINK
> The Japan 9.0 earthquake and tsunami happened on March 11
> 
> Anything with 11 seems badluck so lets just hope nothing bad happens on that day.


Actually, in both instances they are both 9 and 11 in some way.  Maybe it's only those two numbers together that are bad.


----------



## YayMii (Apr 8, 2011)

Minecraft, Skyrim, and Remembrance Day all on the same day?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				Ikki said:
			
		

> I'm so going to buy it when it's full.QUOTE(Ikki @ Apr 7 2011, 04:17 PM) I prefer to pay the full price. My PC can't run it right now anyway


What? Why?
Have you tried the newer beta versions? They've been optimized quite a bit. I can run Minecraft Beta 1.3 on my 7-year-old single-core 2.2GHz CPU at 60+ FPS (and 120+ if I set it to the lowest settings). I haven't tried Beta 1.4, but I expect it to not make a difference.


----------



## Maplemage (Apr 8, 2011)

Irock23 said:
			
		

> Vidboy10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WRONG! its 1.4_1


----------



## YayMii (Apr 8, 2011)

Maplemage said:
			
		

> Irock23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wrong again. It's 1.4_01.
But back on topic please.


----------



## Joe88 (Apr 8, 2011)

Wizzerzak said:
			
		

> SoulSnatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


notch already announced it like a month before beta came out and noted the cut off date for the free expansions (which was when the game would go into beta)

I also purchased it during alpha (a day before beta was released to be exact) so I get all expansions free  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



beta and retail purchasers do not


----------



## Splych (Apr 8, 2011)

wah , only alpha can get expansions and such for free .
looks like this game will just be put on hold :\


----------



## CCNaru (Apr 8, 2011)

Pirated it, didn't feel right so I bought it... waste of money.


----------



## DarkWay (Apr 8, 2011)

If I remember correctly I bought this in Alpha.....so expansioins e.t.c. should be free (anyway I can check to see when I bought this and what stage it was in?) I remember I paid like £7 for it and there were no deals on either....so I think it was Aplha.


----------



## Raiser (Apr 8, 2011)

In case some of you had already jumped to conclusions, Notch mentioned on his blog:


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> For one, the version we deem as the “full version” won’t be very different at all from what the game was like a week ago, and we’ll keep adding features after the release as well, so it’s really more of a milestone when we finally get rid of the Beta label, and some kind of goal for us to work towards.


I think it's safe to assume that this will include the usual updates along with the expansions (paid or unpaid depending on if you bought the game while it was in Alpha.


----------



## Slyakin (Apr 8, 2011)

I'm not too excited about this... Like Notch said, it's basically just a name change. Then development will probably switch over to Scrolls, Mojang's next game. 

I love everything about minecraft, but it is gonna die in a year or so...  :/


----------



## CannonFoddr (Apr 8, 2011)

iceissocold said:
			
		

> Nice. I wonder if the Lightning Bolts actually exist and aren't just some random particle effect. I want there to be a risk of a bolt striking a tree and setting fire to stuff.


Hmm nice thought
- there's you stuck under a tree & it get's hit by lightning - half your health gone.... Or
As it's dark, out comes the MOBs & one get's hit by lightning - Barbecued Zombie anyone ??

Mind you - what if you've made a 'treehouse'??? - there's a risk of THAT getting burned down... have to have something to prevent that from happening - Lightning rod/Reddust trail perhaps??


----------



## Sausage Head (Apr 8, 2011)

Will there be expansions/stuff like that?
'cause I believe Notch said that pre-beta buyers get all new stuff that gets released after the official game for free


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Apr 8, 2011)

Sausage Head said:
			
		

> Will there be expansions/stuff like that?
> 'cause I believe Notch said that pre-beta buyers get all new stuff that gets released after the official game for free



Alpha/Beta buyers still get the expansions. If you buy the official release version, you have to buy them.


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Apr 8, 2011)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

> Sausage Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, I'm pretty sure only Alpha buyers get expansions for free, if by expansions you mean stuff like DLC.
Sucks for me, I bought it like a week after it came into Beta.


----------



## Sausage Head (Apr 8, 2011)

I bought the game one day before Beta came, just to be sure to get those free expansions


----------



## Wizerzak (Apr 8, 2011)

BobTheJoeBob said:
			
		

> TwinRetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Source


----------



## Joe88 (Apr 8, 2011)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

> Sausage Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


beta buyers do not get free expansion packs

it was stated by notch that he was adding a condition when beta came out that expansions would not be free, but bug fixes will
since the condition didnt exist when alpha was out everyone who bought in alpha stage will get the expansions free


----------



## CannonFoddr (Apr 8, 2011)

BobTheJoeBob said:
			
		

> TwinRetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hang On..... I didn't even KNOW about Minecraft when it was 'alpha' (in fact I only found out about this Alpha/Beta business due to this thread) so does that mean us 'late starters' paid for the priviledge of being screwed of not getting any expansion packs.... ??

Surely for us supporting him/them on this we should at least get expansion packs 'for a limited time' (e.g. for 1year after the full game is released) &/or get a discount after this time on any future packs.

It's those who have the pirated/hacked version that should be penalised ....


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Apr 8, 2011)

CannonFoddr said:
			
		

> BobTheJoeBob said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I guess he decided that people who have supported from the earliest point should get extra privileges, sort of like an extremely early Pre-order.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Apr 8, 2011)

It should be criminal to sell an unfinished product but that's just my opinion.


----------



## Sterling (Apr 8, 2011)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

> It should be criminal to sell an unfinished product but that's just my opinion.


It's not only playable, but it's definitely more finished than some finished games out there. >.


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Apr 8, 2011)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

> It should be criminal to sell an unfinished product but that's just my opinion.


Why do you think that?
When people buy it, they know what they're getting; an unfinished product, there are no tricks. The main site clearly says; "25% off during Beta"


----------



## Sterling (Apr 8, 2011)

I bought it during alpha... Sweet.


----------



## Berthenk (Apr 8, 2011)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

> It should be criminal to sell an unfinished product but that's just my opinion.


So all pre-orders should be illegal? Get real man, it's stated in the EULA that it's not yet finished and may contain bugs.
Following your logic, companies selling any game that has DLC should be taken to court for not putting that in the original game.


----------



## Metalik (Apr 8, 2011)

Ikki said:
			
		

> I prefer to pay the full price. My PC can't run it right now anyway


Are you joking? Even a toaster can run it fine.


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Apr 8, 2011)

Metalik said:
			
		

> Ikki said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, Minecraft is very inefficient from what I've heard, so some computers still have trouble running it.

EDIT: I am 1337.


----------



## Ikki (Apr 8, 2011)

Metalik said:
			
		

> Ikki said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You must have an overpowered toaster.


----------



## Sausage Head (Apr 8, 2011)

Java is not meant for games computers.
Plus, Minecraft is coded like (amazing!) horse manure


----------



## Berthenk (Apr 8, 2011)

Ikki said:
			
		

> Metalik said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All computers have a problem with Minecraft. Simply because of multiple things:

Multiple cores: it's not optimized for more than one thread
Background things: stuff like effects and world generation run (mostly) on the CPU. Placing that on the GPU would get you less lag.
RAM. Minecraft isn't the best at managing RAM.

Now I feel awesome for using some BB Code...


----------



## Ikki (Apr 8, 2011)

Berthenk said:
			
		

> Ikki said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That makes even more factible that his toaster is pretty damn powerful.


----------



## Berthenk (Apr 8, 2011)

Ikki said:
			
		

> Berthenk said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Compact toaster he has.


----------



## thaddius (Apr 8, 2011)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

> It should be criminal to sell an unfinished product but that's just my opinion.


No one was forced to buy it in the unfinished state...


----------



## YayMii (Apr 8, 2011)

Berthenk said:
			
		

> All computers have a problem with Minecraft.


Are you joking?
I'm running Minecraft right now on an i7 980x, and am getting an excess of 800FPS.

And once again, I bring up my 7-year-old PC, with a single core 2.2GHz CPU and 2GB of DDR1 RAM, and it can play the game fine at Normal/Fancy at 60+FPS.


----------



## Berthenk (Apr 9, 2011)

YayMii said:
			
		

> Berthenk said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lemme guess: you've got terrabytes of RAM inside?
Seriously though, I guess I should've phrased it a bit differently. A rig with an i7 980 is not what you call "computer". That's a monster.


----------



## Stigmatic (Apr 9, 2011)

To the people saying thay run the game fin on old computers, try starting a new save and walking around. The beginning when it generates a lot of new terrain demands a lot of most computers with a cpu older than the i7 cpu.
Not fancy graphics is not the same as not demanding game. (Try playing farmville, the most demanding crappy game i can think of at the moment.)

Edit: I have to play Minecraft again, haven't met the wolf yet


----------



## YayMii (Apr 9, 2011)

Berthenk said:
			
		

> YayMii said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What about my bro's laptop, which is running on a AMD N930 quad core (6GB RAM)? AMD's CPUs aren't quite as powerful as competing Intel CPUs right now AFAIK, so I think it's worth mentioning that it still gets at least 500FPS. It's not the best out there, and you can get N930 laptops for fairly cheap nowadays, so it probably fits into your "computer" category.
Just to note: my i7 980x computer has 6GB RAM. You don't really need any more than that right now if you're just gaming, unless you like wasting resources and doing crap like keeping an instance of Crysis 2 minimized while playing another game. 6GB is more than enough for Minecraft though.

@Stigmatic: That's the reason why mods like Optimine exist (some mods like this were even included as part of a few Beta updates). Optimine reduces the lag caused by land generation, and a few other things. It makes a huge difference on older PCs, and also shows how unoptimized Minecraft is without it. It boosted my 7-year-old PC's FPS by a lot, running playably when generating land, and sometimes even going up to 90FPS at normal/fancy. I'm not sure how well it works in the newer versions though, since I haven't played Minecraft on that computer in weeks (see the issue in my sig).


----------



## CannonFoddr (Apr 9, 2011)

Well according to a thread I've found the specs for runnning minecraft is



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> *Minimum Requirements:*
> *CPU: *1.5+ GHz multi-core processor, 2.0+ GHz single-core processor
> *RAM/Memory:* 1.0+ GB for Xp, 1.5+ GB for Windows 7-32 bit, 2.0+ GB for Vista/Mac OS, 3.0+ GB for Windows 7-64 bit
> *Graphic card:* Must support OpenGL 1.4 or better (if the computer is a laptop and uses an Intel Graphic Processor, check here, otherwise if it is from Nvidia/Ati, you should be fine)there is another variable in this that affects gameplay so no additional info until then
> ...


----------



## FireGrey (Apr 9, 2011)

CannonFoddr said:
			
		

> Well according to a thread I've found the specs for runnning minecraft is
> 
> 
> 
> ...


>.> you gotta be kidding me
i'm using Windows7 64-bit and have 2gb ram.
well i need to go upgrade my ram definetly now


----------



## prowler (Apr 9, 2011)

Those aren't official requirements.

I've played Minecraft on Windows 7, 1GB of RAM and 3GHz single core.
Running perfectly fine.


----------



## Net_Bastard (Apr 9, 2011)

YayMii said:
			
		

> Minecraft, Skyrim, and Remembrance Day all on the same day?!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





WTF? I have a 2.1GHz dual core CPU and it lags horribly on the "Normal" draw distance setting. I get


----------



## CannonFoddr (Apr 9, 2011)

Net_Bastard said:
			
		

> WTF? I have a 2.1GHz dual core CPU and it lags horribly on the "Normal" draw distance setting. I get


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 9, 2011)

When I play Minecraft on Tiny/Fast, I usually get an FPS of ~20. It's bearable.
*OS:* 32-bit Windows 7 Ultimate
*Processor:* AMD Athlon 64 X2 Dual Core 3800+ (~2.0GHz)
*RAM:* 2048MB RAM
*GFX Card:* NVIDIA GeForce 6150SE nForce 430 (integrated)
*HDD Drive:* Barracuda 7200.10 SATA 3.0Gb/s 320-GB [/p]I'll try out the Optimine mod and report back with the results

*Edit1:* When I use the Optimine mod, I get a fluctuating FPS that varies between 10-50 FPS.


Spoiler



[titleicture of FPS]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





I'll be trying out the fog mod, now.

*Edit2:* Minecraft freezes at the loading screen after I installed the fog mod. After about 10 seconds, Minecraft shuts down. I don't have a clue as to why this is happening.


----------



## YayMii (Apr 10, 2011)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> *Edit2:* Minecraft freezes at the loading screen after I installed the fog mod. After about 10 seconds, Minecraft shuts down. I don't have a clue as to why this is happening.


It's an incompatibility with OptiMine (it says so in the thread). You'll have to choose one or the other.

Also, if you have the time, go ahead and try installing Linux on your PC and running Minecraft on there. You may be able to get it running at much better framerates. Ubuntu is a bad choice though, it's proven to be slower at rendering in OpenGL compared to other distros. I'm using Linux Mint, you might want to give it a try.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 10, 2011)

YayMii said:
			
		

> SoulSnatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I removed the OptiMine mod and it still freezes.


----------

